# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Vấn đề thẻ nhớ hay PC?

## longnt

em chào các anh chị,
dạo gần đây, em sử dụng đầu đọc thẻ nhớ để kết nối thẻ nhớ điện thoại với pc (thẻ nhớ vẫn dùng được bình thường), pc hiển thị ổ đĩa f (ổ đĩa mặc định) nhưng khi click vào thì lại yêu cầu insert disk.
sau khi rút ra (tính luôn cả bước remove... trước khi rút thẻ nhớ) thì thẻ nhớ không còn sử dụng được trên điện thoại nữa (điện thoại ko nhận thẻ nhớ)
em cứ ngỡ là do thẻ nhớ bị trầy xước nên ko sử dụng được nhưng... cứ như vậy lần lượt 2-3 thẻ nhớ cũng đi đời.
không bik do vấn đề về pc hay về thẻ nhớ.
hiện tượng này chỉ xảy ra dạo gần đây, trước đây pc vẫn kết nối được bình thường.
mong các anh chị giải đáp giúp em.
p/s: hiện em đang rất bức xúc vì vấn đề này nên lời ăn tiếng nói có hơi thô, mong các anh chị thông cảm.:realmad::realmad::realmad:
xin cám ơn anh chị.

----------


## chongthamhp

mình cũng đã bị giống bạn nhưng mình chỉ mất 1 cái thẻ nhớ thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], vấn đề chính là do virus từ điện thoại hoặc từ pc, bạn kiểm tra lại virus xem sao nha. 
hoặc là do đầu đọc thẻ nhớ của bạn bị chập mạch --> hư thẻ nhớ cắm vào nó.

chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## sangdv

*vấn đề của bạn chỉ có thể là do thiết bị kết nối thẻ nhớ với pc bị hỏng dẫn đến khi cắm thẻ nhớ vào pc làm thẻ bị chập, cháy ! còn virus thì khả năng ko cao vì pc hiện thông báo insert disk tức là pc chưa nhận thẻ nhớ, virus chưa thể xâm nhập được ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
*

----------

